# Turkey Scouting Pictures



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I had a few minutes tonight of free time, so I decided to head out and do a little preseason scouting for my general turkey tag. I ran into quite a few turkeys, and some great looking toms!!

One experience that I didn't expect to encounter was four different toms trying to fight each other through a pasture fence. I came around the corner of a trail, and to my surprise these four toms - two on one side of the fence and two on the other side of the fence would gobble at each other and then try to fight through the fence. I watched this exchange for about 30 seconds before I made too much movement trying to get some good video/pics and they spooked. The last picture is two of the four fighting toms - the other two disappeared into the brush. All in all, it was a wonderful night!

Anyone else have any scouting pictures??


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

CPA, 
Look'in good were your at!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Looks good Jeff!

I will have my boy up that way in a couple weeks for his LE turkey tag as well! Going to go and get the blind set up this Saturday..


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe some blue camo?? Big winter bunches on big fields can present some problems. Pattern them on the field for ambush. 'Course you could use one of those tent type ground blinds, but that don't seem quite fair.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> Looks good Jeff!
> 
> I will have my boy up that way in a couple weeks for his LE turkey tag as well! Going to go and get the blind set up this Saturday..


I saw 12 different toms and about that same amount of jakes. It is definitely a target rich environment. Good luck on your son's hunt!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks like you should be able to have some fun Jeff. Hope it goes well for you


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I did a little scouting as well, and saw 75 birds in a flock. It seems like the population in Utah continues to grow. Hope you are able to connect on a really nice Tom.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Seen these four brothers in arms this morning...darn, makes me a little antsie


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

BPturkeys said:


> Seen these four brothers in arms this morning...darn, makes me a little antsie


If this was another state I would say wait till they line up....:mrgreen:


----------

